# young project



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

In need of some Peruvian recipes to made at home by 15 yr olods and taken to school.
tia
I have a pretty good handle of main ingrediebts and some terminology. He was wanting something totally from Peru that is an historic dish.


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Panini,
Check out this site: http://www.recipezaar.com/80130 It's a recipe for oven baked plantains. It's Peruvian. Although all Latin American countries make plantains. These oven baked ones are easy to make for lunch and are a wonderful alternative to junk food.

Also, you can get green plantains and open them up. Then slice them in about 1 inch slices. Put them in a frying pan with about an inch of oil. Let them cook until lightly brown. Take them out and smash them with a coffee cup. Put them back in the oil to cook for about 2 more minutes. Then take them out and pat off the oil. Lightly salt. They taste like potatoes when they are green. They're great for lunch too. I learned how to cook them this way in Ecuador. It's close to Peru so I hope this helps you out.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The first two things I think of as Peruvian are ceviche and roast chicken. I wish I had a recipe for Peruvian roast chicken -- it's "da bomb"  

Oh, and potatoes, since Peru is where they started, literally. I've got a couple of potato recipes: Ocopa Arequipeña (with peanut, chili, and cheese sauce) and Papas a la Huancaina (whole boiled potatoes with cheese and chili sauce). (They're in the Time-Life Foods of the World volume on Latin America) Does he know that the ancient Peruvians invented the freeze-dried process? That's how they preserved their potatoes.


----------

